
Michael Moore’s 5-Point Plan Post Is Being Shared by 30,000 People an Hour - doener
https://www.good.is/articles/moore-five-point-plan?sid=sst314956uh
======
SpikeDad
Sigh. Nothing demonstrates the problem with the Democratic voters than to get
angry after they fail.

~~~
existencebox
Frankly, this is the sort of response he's rallying about when he calls out
those who immediately pivoted to only "healing the divide".

Why is this about _democratic voters_? Not only can I call out (as does the
original article) how this happened but inverted during the obama years, but
it seems like a natural human reaction to be pissed off when something you so
abhor takes power over you, and to shut that down falls into the same "going
to ignore distasteful opinions I don't find appropriate" trap that contributed
to getting us into this situation in the first place.

It's perfectly fine to be angry if your candidate loses, and to take
actionable steps to make sure it doesn't happen in the future. This is called
learning from mistakes, and to demonize it is... I don't even know what it is.
Impractical or unrealistic, to say the least.

